# WSA's First Foal of 2009!



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow, nice star! He's very cute and one of my favorite colors :wink:


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

awww he is gorgeous!!!! i love his big white blob!!!! lol!!!! he looks like a character!!! congrats!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Sara said:


> Wow, nice star! He's very cute and one of my favorite colors :wink:


Thanks!
I'm actually a bit surprised that he came out a bay (Maiden's sire is a moderate sabino that threw three grey sabinos and two chestnuts) and the colts grandsire on his sire's side is a maximum sabino.
I had thought I'd get something with more chrome, but surprise! Bay is one of my faveourite colours though.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

happygoose123 said:


> awww he is gorgeous!!!! i love his big white blob!!!! lol!!!! he looks like a character!!! congrats!


Thanks!
He quite the character! LOL
I got in between him and mom to get a picture and he came stomping right up to me with his ears pinned back, put his nose on my forehead and stood there!
It was so funny I couldn't help but laugh! LOL


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

hes beautiful i love his little dishy face i love arabian babies lol they are so cute and small hes a beauty congrats


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Rebel!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

he's gorgeous! I love his star, wow it's white 
congrats


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

ADORABLE!! His star is so huge and white it almost blinds you!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He looks awesome Steff! Sucks that I missed the little monster by two days!! Congrats again! I can't wait until you come up with a name for him! And give my sweet Mama a hug for me!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Too cute! I love his little pink lips!! How funny to have such a personality so soon. Sounds like you're gonna have fun with him as he grows.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL its so weird that you guys are startng your foal season as were going into winter


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

What a little doll. I love it when the have personality from day 1. Ha ha.

He's a cutie!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Tayz said:


> he's gorgeous! I love his star, wow it's white
> congrats


Thanks Tayz!
His star came out really bright! LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

mudypony said:


> ADORABLE!! His star is so huge and white it almost blinds you!


Doesn't it? LOL
Thanks Mudpony!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> He looks awesome Steff! Sucks that I missed the little monster by two days!! Congrats again! I can't wait until you come up with a name for him! And give my sweet Mama a hug for me!


He's doing really well. 
Of course little brat Maiden couldn't wait a day for me, eh? LOL
I woke up with the name Ace in my mind this morning but still not sure about his registered name, although I do like the two that I mentioned above. 
I will be sure to give Maiden a hug for you.
If it's not ugly and rainy tomorrow maybe I can take him out and get some new pics of him outside.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

danastark said:


> Too cute! I love his little pink lips!! How funny to have such a personality so soon. Sounds like you're gonna have fun with him as he grows.


Thanks Dana! He's got pink lips and a white chin. The only sabino markings he got! LOL
He's gonna be a little cracker, I think! lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Kiki said:


> LOL its so weird that you guys are startng your foal season as were going into winter


I'm just so glad winter is over!
I'm not sure I could have handled that -40 weather anymore! :shock:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LeahKathleen said:


> What a little doll. I love it when the have personality from day 1. Ha ha.
> 
> He's a cutie!


Thanks Leah!
He is quite the little dude so far. 

If you like personaility, he'll be for sale.  LOL


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha ha - I don't know if raising a foal is within my budget or my patience at the moment. I have a three year old gelding, and he's enough of a handful. Lol.

He sure is precious though! Congrats!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> I woke up with the name Ace in my mind this morning but still not sure about his registered name, although I do like the two that I mentioned above.


Sorry for the double post. What about Ace of Spades? His marking looks like a spade!

Just an idea. :]


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LeahKathleen said:


> Ha ha - I don't know if raising a foal is within my budget or my patience at the moment. I have a three year old gelding, and he's enough of a handful. Lol.
> 
> He sure is precious though! Congrats!


Patience they definately require! Especially when they get into everything because they're so **** nosy. 

Ace of Spades would be cool! I like to keep their registered names with something similar to their backgrounds though.
If we didn't already have a Spade I would totally call him that, though!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Ah, well, that's too bad. I thought it was cute. Ha ha. Good luck with a name, and with the new baby. :]


----------



## horseMAD (Jan 6, 2009)

He's beautiful! Congrats!


----------

